# Convert a Manual Fastrack 036 Switch to remote?



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

When we started this a few months ago I scarfed up 4 036 manual switches to test their reliability. (I'd had issues with smaller scale switches).
OK, they seem to work OK other than the shorting problem I mentioned before but which is fixable.

So my Christmas layout is taking shape and their will be switches in inconvenient to reach locations. I'll end up buying a few more switches anyway but since in smaller scales this is common I was hoping it would be for this. Lionel says no but I was thinking with all the talent here...

I have figured some places to put the switches so trains only come from the Y end so I have an out, but at the costs of these switches... geez.

Frank


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Buy some replacement remote switches on eBay, you'll drive yourself nuts trying to convert those to remotes, and the cost will be more than the new switches.

I actually looked inside a manual Fasback switch once thinking the same thing.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

*fastrack switches*

I have converted O-36 fastrack switches,but ,if you are on the floor under the tree, my way won't work, ON the other hand, if you are on a layout table,its really a no brainer,proly why I could do it,LMAO :laugh::laugh:
but ,Like John said, you are better off just buying the remote ones,cause if you ever look inside a remote switch,you will see why....Mike


----------



## plandis (Oct 5, 2011)

I agree... did the same thing- just bite the bullet and get the remotes you need. you will never be unhappy with those. mine have been very reliable.


----------

